# Fish Name Ideas:)



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey everyone! Just rescued another betta from petsmart. He is a little blue betta with a turquise tail. I just cant decide what to name him. Any name ideas are greatly appreciated:-D


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are names that have to do with the color blue:
Wave
Nuage (means cloud in french)
Ciel (sky)

And just some names that I find nice:
Castiel
Fitz
Syd

All of those were on my list when I named my fish. He ended up being Winchester. Yes, I'm a Supernatural fan.


----------



## chavisda (Sep 19, 2011)

The moment I looked at the picture Oscaar came to mind...? I also like Sabashtian.  Good Luck

PS: The spelling was on purpose...I like to spell fish names uniquely. My first fish was called Jeffairy. lol


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

hmmm...Aqua or Mar (sea in spanish) ... i used to be good at naming my fish but lately I have fish name block >.<


----------

